# Free supertune



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks to all my fishing customers we have made the jump to sponsor. When the sponsor banner appears the 21st person to pm me will receive a reel service, supertune, drag upgrade, and bearing upgrade for FREE


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*one step closer*

Paid invoice today (took longer for them to send invoice than expected) banner should be up in the next day or two. Stay tuned! Lots of freebies to come


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*user name*

My user name will change to Seek rod and reel


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Congrat Allan. I wish you best of luck in your business ventures.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Cool deal.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*Thanks everyone*

Thanks for all the positive feedback The user name will be seekfishing.com
Keep the PM's coming we are up to Number 7 the 21st will win.


----------



## hay1 (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks Allen on my way to your place now.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*your welcome*

Ok 2coolers you can only pm twice to enter the contest so use it wisely when you pm i will tell you what number you are.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*Free carbontex drag washers and 1/2 oz cals drag grease*

Lets have some fun next person to reply to this thread wins.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

win


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

winner winner chicken dinner! You can come by the shop or i will ship to you. If shipped pm your address


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Aww man can I win too? Haha 
Congrats to the winner.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Good job Allan. Great to have you on here as a sponsor, but more importantly, a wealth of technical know how :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks zimbass


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*We have a winner*



Allan said:


> Thanks to all my fishing customers we have made the jump to sponsor. When the sponsor banner appears the 21st person to pm me will receive a reel service, supertune, drag upgrade, and bearing upgrade for FREE


Ok everyone Capt500 PM'd at 2am today and was the 21st


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for all the support and encouragement. As always I will continue to offer FREE tech support for all 2cool members if you have any questions, just want to chat or if you have disassembled your reel and have questions or need help reassembling please pm or call 
my shop at 281-469-9898


----------



## tutone (Dec 10, 2006)

Where are you located. Looking for a new reel cleaner. Good luck.

Tommy


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Seekfishing is located at 3211 Cypress Creek Pkwy 77068 281-469-9898 9am-6pm Mon thru Fri Saturday 9am-2pm


----------

